# Good Luck



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

To all those heading out to chase general season elk good luck tomorrow!! Looks like a nice week regarding the weather......well I guess that depends on your perception........... hopefully I will return with some pictures


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, and good luck to you as well. I am hoping to fill two tags this year a cow and a bull. Seems like the elk have moved down so hopefully it should be a good hunt.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Good luck to all of you!


----------

